# Need New Fullfillment Provider/Dropship



## nikkibons (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I am in need of a printer/dropshipper to replace my current provider.

I average 75-100 orders a week (~500/month). I sell a wide range of designs targeting women market -- ladies tees, uni tees, tanks, hoodies, fleece sweatshirts, crop tops, long sleeves -- the usual.

I am currently using The Printful but their pricing is ridiculous and delivery has been spotty/inconsistent . My shop is run on Shopify and I have tried probably every fulfillment service that hooks up with Shopify and have not found a good fit.

I need a provider that can dropship with no minimums (though some of my designs I do sell a lot of the same in a week could be screenprinted, but I also have designs that I may one sell 1 or 2 of a week which is why I need DTG).

I do not need something that integrates with Shopify, I just need a turnkey/clean process for providing orders for fulfillment (eg formatted file upload or something is fine).

PS - I have also tried vendors where the shirts delivered have a very strong glue-like // vinegar smell, which did not sit well with customers. I have been told depends on the type of printer being used. Ideally need a provider who would not ship apparel with that smell. 

Sorry so wordy! Hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction!

THANK YOU!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Nikkibons! I sent you a private message. I know the PM box for a new poster is very small and fills up fast, so please email me at [email protected] if you don't see it.


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

Nicole, contact me at [email protected] and would love to talk about your Fullfillment Provider/Dropship needs.


----------

